# Wood Fence Rehab (algae, mold related)



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

As much as I'd like to replace the panels on this fence, it will need to wait a few years. I want to clean and re-stain this summer. Any ideas how to work on this algae/ mold? I did a bit of research and I'm thinking oxyclean and some elbow grease. What about just hitting it with a sander when it dries out well? (I'd be super careful to not breath that shit in) I'd love to hear some suggestions. This is by far the worst panel. The rest are in a bit better shape. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A pressure washer would probably do the trick.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> A pressure washer would probably do the trick.


+1


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

There is a fire and forget fence cleaner at Costco. You spray it and let it dry. I think it soaks in and lets the wood become less inviting to mold algae etc. The active ingredient is benzalkonium chlorides which are gentle antiseptics.
https://www.costco.com/Wet-%2526-Forget-Moss%2c-Mold%2c-Mildew-%2526-Algae-Stain-Remover-0.75-gallon%2c-2-pack.product.100338171.html

I have some similar material on hand and am going to spray it on a similar fence I have in my new digs. I am going to let it sit, and maybe apply twice.

Then I intend to apply some turpentine with some cedar oil (or linseed or tung oil)mixed in and maybe add some kind of antiseptic and insecticide.
After that soaks in/dries / cures I will apply some of the same fence stain that Ware shows in his thread on the subject. That stuff looks pretty good in the pictures and seems to be available in the same greenish color I need to match my house and garage.

Oxyclean is probably gentler on the wood than chlorine bleach. I don't know if chlorine bleach would hurt the wood or not. Probaby not. People used to use that on their fences and decks. The mold and algae probably have eaten some of the wood a little. There are lacquer based wood fiber strengtheners you can buy in the paint section.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been using Jomax for years to clean any and all mildew. I spray it on my house and my fence and it's a difference between night day. You do need to mix it with some OUTDOOR bleach but a gallon will go a long way and it all can be bought at Lowe's or Home Depot. It's a lot easier and faster than using a pressure washer. You mix it up in a pump sprayer and spray it on and then wait 5-10 minutes and then rinse it off with a garden hose. When using it on a fence, it may take a day or two for you to see the final results.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

If you didn't want to use chemicals, depending on the proximity to lawn/landscaping, you could ask around the area if any mold abatement companies, specifically those who specialize in attic mold removal, if they use the dry ice mold removal, and would do any work on outdoor fences. The dry ice will provide some abrasion if you want to go that route to avoid sanding. There also is an option for sandblasting. You might be OK with just regular ole pressure washer... that might provide everything you are looking for.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExXo1S0s4MI


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> If you didn't want to use chemicals, depending on the proximity to lawn/landscaping, you could ask around the area if any mold abatement companies, specifically those who specialize in attic mold removal, if they use the dry ice mold removal, and would do any work on outdoor fences. The dry ice will provide some abrasion if you want to go that route to avoid sanding. There also is an option for sandblasting. You might be OK with just regular ole pressure washer... that might provide everything you are looking for.


This is fascinating. I have some properties that I look at for my business that require mold remediation, and I never knew this technology existed. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn absolutely. I work for a large cosmetics company, and we have even use dry ice for removal of crystallized wax in lipstick molds... blasts it right off and no residue!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2020)

30 second outdoor cleaner concentrate spray it on with a 2 gallon sprayer let it sit for bit keep wet . Gentle pressure wash to open the wood up let dry then spray on some readyseal stain good stuff it will look fabulous


----------

